# Canon iP90 paper sensor.



## jotoli (Sep 4, 2009)

I am having issues with my Canon iP90 printer. I have fixed a few issues (mechanical not software) with it but I still can not find the sensor or switch that indicates to the machine that paper is in there. Any ideas? Also, other than the envelope/full sheet switch and dirty rollers any ideas why the paper feeds on the right side but not the left as viewed from the paper output slot? Thanks.


----------



## XvEnOmX (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forums jotoli. Do you happen to have more then one printer of this model that you could cannibalize parts? Can you see what controls the paper feed (the mechanism that stops multiple sheets from being spooled?)


----------



## jotoli (Sep 4, 2009)

I have three broken ones trying to make one good one. I did canibalize a few components to make this the most feasable to fix. I travel so they get physicaly abused by airline people. Mostly it has been swapping out broken peices of plastic. As for the feed mechinism, the paper feed tray lifts the stack into the pinch roller then drops as a pies starts to feed. My issue is that I found what I think is the right swith but after swapping the small board it is attached to from both ofther machines it still does not recognize there is paper, I have ensured the board is plugged in. I am thinking of swapping the main processing board but trying to avoid it since it is buried deep (under lots of small loose parts and very small springs that never like to go back on).


----------

